# réparer la carte graphique de l'IMAC G5: tuto



## tomasito (5 Mars 2012)

salut à tous,

un petit post pour confirmer qu'il est tout a fait possible de réparer un G5 dont la carte graphique a des problèmes...

- les symptômes : gros soucis d'affichage! sur le mien au démarrage je n'avais droit qu'à un tiers d'écran éclairé en blanc, et voilà, rien d'autre. pas moyen d'utiliser l'ardi dans ces conditions bien sûr.

- l'origine de la panne : la carte graphique est un petit carré de 3,5 sur 3,5cm, sur lequel il y a un microprocesseur (sur le mien c'était un ATI radeon). elle est soudée à même la carte mère par le biais de petites billes d'étain, qui sont d'abord soudées sur l'envers de la carte graphique, après avoir été mises en places à froid avec l'aide d'une petite grille (comme un genre de canevas). ensuite la carte graphique est posée sur son emplacement sur la carte mère, puis chauffée pour que les petites billes d'étain se liquéfient et assurent le contact entre les circuits des deux cartes.
le problème c'est que l'Imac chauffe beaucoup, parce que son système de refroidissement de la carte graphique est pas très au point, et il arrive que les soudures s'abiment.

- la solution : il faut démonter la carte mère (c'est à dire la libérer de tous les fils qui lui sont connectés, et de tout ce qui peut gêner son extraction du cadre le l'Imac), localiser le GPU (processeur graphique) après avoir nettoyé les résidus gris et collants de pâte thermique qui empêchent de lire ce qui est écrit sur les processeurs, protéger avec du papier alu tout ce qu'il y a autour du GPU, et chauffer celui ci au décapeur thermique.
ça a l'air pas facile, mais c'est pas très dur si on a l'outillage et qu'on est un bon bricoleur, ou du moins quelqu'un de patient et de minutieux.

- il faut: un set de tournevis de précision (se trouve pour une dizaine d'euros) contenant le plus de tailles possible de tournevis torx et cruciformes, pour un démontage sans galère; une seringue de pâte thermique (pas cher non plus); des boites (une dizaine, moi j'ai pris des boites de glace) pour ranger les pièces et les vis démontées au fur et à mesure pour pas les perdre et les mélanger (il est possible aussi, voire conseillé, de faire des photos avant démontage); un décapeur thermique (sorte de gros sèche cheveux qui chauffe fort!); du papier alu en double épaisseur (plié quoi)... et puis je crois que c'est tout!

p.s. : il y a un truc subtil au moment de remonter la carte mère a sa place : un petit cône de plastique blanc dans lequel il y a la led de mise en veille... ça il faut bien regarder comment c'est foutu avant de le remonter parce que c'est pas facile à remettre en place (moi je l'ai décollé de la carte pour le mettre d'abord dans on logement dans le cadre, et ça a été).

je viens de faire mon Imac G5 1,8 GHz de cette manière et ça roule!

celui, ou celle qui veut des photos, me le demande, mais ça prendra peut être du temps parce que j'avais pas de batterie sur l'appareil au moment ou j'ai fait ça alors je dois les refaire...
j'ai mis la procédure générale, pour plus de détails me faire signe aussi je pourrais facilement répondre à des questions précises...

joyeux bricolage!


----------



## iMacounet (5 Mars 2012)

Merci pour ce tutoriel, mais d'autres personnes sont passés avant toi.


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir, effectivement j'en ai longuement parler mais un vrais tuto ne peut être que bénéfique (j'avais fait un dessin du chip sur la cm avec le bille BGA en dessous)

Et si cela aide, alors c'est très bien ! 

Malheureusement il y a certain cas ou la seule possibilité est le rebillage intégrale du composant


----------



## linewid (20 Mai 2012)

tomasito a dit:


> protéger avec du papier alu tout ce qu'il y a autour du GPU, et chauffer celui ci au décapeur thermique.



Salut,
Petite question, combien de temps as-tu chauffé avec ton décapeur, et à quelle distance du GPU ?
J'ai fais deux tentatives à 45 secondes, mais cela ne change absolument rien...
(les 25 condensateurs de ma CM ont été changé par des Panasonic neufs)

@chao


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Mai 2012)

environ 1 minute à 350 degrées à 5 cm du composant en faisant des mouvement circulaire (important)

laisser refroidir la cm 30 minutes sans la bouger !!!!


----------



## renan35 (20 Août 2012)

la réparation au décapeur thermique tient encore ?


----------



## ziguidy (17 Septembre 2012)

hi !   je  viens de lire  le principe  de  récupération  de  la carte  graphique défaillante d'un  imac g5

comme  tous  , imac  présente une  ligne  rose sur  toute la   hauteur   d'écran  sur un  tiers droite de  l'écran ,  j'ai donc reduit la luminosité la résolution pour  ménager  la  carte  graphique et  lui é viter  de chauffer   plus , le  bureau   a été  réduit   sur  une   couleur ,  sachant que  toutes  les taches   présentant graphiques images vidéos   solicite  fortement  la  carte graphique , d'ailleurs  faites  en  l'expérience  , et  écoutez également   l'imac  s'emballe fortement lors de  téléchargement de multiples  fénêtres  ouvertes , jeu  par  conséquent   j'évite cela  le  plus  possible ) .

Pour  en revenir   sur  la   possibilité  d'intervention  sur   le processeur  de  la  carte  par décapeur   thermique ,  le mieux  ne serait  -il  pas  dans  ce cas  d'aller  voir un  réparateur  télé hifi   qui  pourrait  apporter   petites  soudures  nouvelles  car  le  principe doit venir  de  là  comme  sur  les  portables   aujourd'hui ,  surtout  du  matériel vraiment  micro    mais développant grosse énergie mettant  à mal des soudures  souvent  légères  ;certains réparateur    savent  sur  les écrans lcd réparer les soudures  qui  lachent   et  lesquelles  ne  souvent  pas   réparées  par  les  sav sous  le principe   que  cela  ne se répare  pas  !    car en magasin de nouveaux modèles  sont à vendre      

les explications  sont extras je vois parfaitement  ce qu'il faut  faire  , le seul problème est que cela  s'adresse  à tous ceux et celles qui  ont  déjà  ouvert  un  imac  ,  je  ne  sais  pas  mais  pour  ouvir    et démonter ok   mais ensuite  le  remontage pas pas tjrs évident 
 si  il était   possible  de  faire des tutos  photos  explicatifs pour  tous  mâh cela aiderait pas mal certains/

Si certains experts  dans ce domaine  acceptent de le  faire   pour d'autre    si  ils affichent  leur  tarif   je  suis  sur  qu'il auront  du  monde moi  le   premier !  parceque  faire  une  réparation cher  apple  pour  700  euros oops!   les ppc g5 sont  obsolètes  mais  peuvent tourner  encore 
  mis  a part  cette faiblesse  de carte    graphique 

merci à tous   pour   se  super  forum   
à très bientôt


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, pour refaire CORRECTEMENT les soudures BGA d'un CPU ou GPU il faut une machine à rebillage, le problème est son cout : 10 000 &#8364; minimum 

Ce n'est pas rentable pour un auto entrepreneur ou une petite entreprise.

De plus il s'agit d'un problème de conception, le problème se manifestera à nouveau tôt ou tard.

La méthode du décapeur thermique que j'ai présentée une 20 aines de fois sur ce forum et sur d'autre n'est pas ideale mais permet dans la plupart des cas d'allonger la durée de vie des machines de quelques mois à quelques années.

J'ai moi même sauver une cinquantaine d'Xbox 360 à l'époque du RROD et une vingtaine de PS3 à l'époque de l'YLOD. Des MBP avec le 8600M GT et des certains HP Pavillion  DV6-DV9, des iBook G3/G4, des Powermac/iMac G5 et plusieurs cartes graphique de PC.

Mais voila, bien que j'ai éviter la poubelle à bien des machines, il n'est pas rentable de lancer une entreprise de réparation, de plus les fabricants des produits se sont rendus compte de leurs erreurs, essentiellement dans la composition des soudures sans plomb qui était trop souple mais aussi dans le placement du chip BGA sur le PCB.

Voila

PS : Je peut éventuellement faire un tuto (avec photo) pour l'iMac G5 rev B si j'ai des demandes


----------



## renan35 (5 Novembre 2012)

bonjour cher Breton, chez moi, la technique du décapeur n'a jamais fonctionné bien longtemps.
3 -4 semaines sur des imac G5 isight, 1 mois sur les macbook pro 15..
1 mois environ sur mon PC acer portable..


----------



## robret (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour tous,
En lisant les post, je diagnostique le pb que présente mon iMac G5 PPC depuis qq. jours : il se forme une grille sur l'écran qui bloque tout, surtout après le réveil suite à une mise en veille ; je suis obligé de redémarrer en vidant la PRAM pour que ça devienne normal, mais pas pour longtemps.
Je ne me sens pas la technicité et le matos suffisant pour faire la réparation tel que décrite dans ces lignes : peut-on espérer trouver un réparateur qui puisse le faire pour moi ?
Merci de votre avis,
Cordialement, Robret




-oldmac- a dit:


> Bonjour, pour refaire CORRECTEMENT les soudures BGA d'un CPU ou GPU il faut une machine à rebillage, le problème est son cout : 10 000  minimum
> 
> Ce n'est pas rentable pour un auto entrepreneur ou une petite entreprise.
> 
> ...


----------



## gaetan (10 Janvier 2014)

Pareil ici. 
J'ai sur les bras un iMac G5 17 pouces 2 Ghz avec les condos gonflés. Mise à part un réparateur en Angleterre ou carrément des cartes mères trouvées sur Ebay (avec le risque que cela comporte), je ne trouve aucun réparateur ou bidouilleur en France pour faire ça à un tarif raisonnable. Si quelqu'un a une adresse... 
En gros, help !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2014)

gaetan a dit:


> Pareil ici.
> J'ai sur les bras un iMac G5 17 pouces 2 Ghz avec les condos gonflés. Mise à part un réparateur en Angleterre ou carrément des cartes mères trouvées sur Ebay (avec le risque que cela comporte), je ne trouve aucun réparateur ou bidouilleur en France pour faire ça à un tarif raisonnable. Si quelqu'un a une adresse...
> En gros, help !



Tu ne précise pas ce que tu entends par "tarif raisonnable" !


----------



## HMaC2AL (16 Janvier 2014)

C'est une assez bonne technique mais qui fonctionne pas à tous les coups. Tout dépend du temps ou le problème a persisté. Le mieux c'est de le faire dès les premiers symptômes. Pour les condos gonflés je trouve étonnant que tu ne trouves personne en france pour le faire. Perso je le fait assez souvent sur des cartes mères de PC ou autre et c'est pas plus dur que de changer ceux d'une tv et cela reste dans un prix très raisonnable.


----------



## gaetan (17 Janvier 2014)

C'est simple. La machine a déjà eu un changement de carte mère suite à des condos gonflés après 5 ans de bons et loyaux services. 

Direction YouCast à Chambéry (à l'époque) : changement de carte mère, Apple n'ayant pas voulu prendre en charge la réparation (mon iMac ne faisait pas parti de la série incriminée et mon AppleCare était périmé depuis 2 ans). Facture de 700 ... Une belle rayure sur la face avant, simples excuses orales de YouCast, merci au-revoir.

1 an plus tard : bam ! Rebelotte. Condos gonflés. Je regarde le numéro de série de la carte mère que m'a installé YouCast : elle fait partie des séries pourries. YouCast étant fermé définitivement, je ne peux me retourner contre eux pour m'avoir installé une carte mère vérolée alors qu'Apple avait communiqué les numéros de série à problème quelques années plus tôt...

Maintenant c'est devenu une vieille machine stockée sur une étagère poussiéreuse et c'est dommage.

@ HMaC2AL : à titre d'infos, combien factures-tu grosso modo ce genre de remise en état (en MP si tu préfères) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2014)

gaetan a dit:


> @ HMaC2AL : à titre d'infos, combien factures-tu grosso modo ce genre de remise en état (en MP si tu préfères) ?



Moi, en tous cas, je préfère en MP 

EDIT : par mon intermédiaire si nécessaire (HMaC2AL n'a pas assez de messages au compteur pour envoyer un MP à un membre autre qu'un modo, donc, je relaierais en attendant que son compteur augmente.


----------



## HMaC2AL (17 Janvier 2014)

Perso, je facture ça à très peu, un condo valant dans les 1 à 2 &#8364; suivant la valeur plus un peu de manoeuvre donc ça monte à pas bien haut. Disons dans les 30 à 40 &#8364; suivant les cas.


----------



## gaetan (24 Janvier 2014)

C'est carrément raisonnable, très loin des tarifs stratosphériques proposés habituellement. As-tu déjà opéré sur un iMac G5 ?


----------



## ninnin (18 Février 2014)

Bonjour,
je viens de lire tes infos, très instructif !!
Je suis en train de remplacer les condensateurs achetés aux USA, car je n'avais plus de screen.
Je rencontre 2 difficultées :
1 : je n'arrive pas à déconnecter  (connecteur noir 4 fils qui se trouve juste en dessous du ventilo de gauche), un avis ?
2 : il faut dégager les fils d'antenne pour libérer la carte mère et je n'ai pas le tournevis torx plus petit que T10, quelle taille est-ce ?
merci.


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2014)

ninnin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je viens de lire tes infos, très instructif !!
> Je suis en train de remplacer les condensateurs achetés aux USA, car je n'avais plus de screen.
> Je rencontre 2 difficultées :
> ...



Regarde tes MP


----------

